# Harlem Shake Snowboarding Heavenly Presidents Day Edition !



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

So I know you guys are tired of gopro videos. Here's something different for a change.
It was 28 with wind chill out did it all in one take.


----------



## GoProHoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, balsy! That must have been hella cold judging on how everyone else is dressed.


----------



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

GoProHoe said:


> Lol, balsy! That must have been hella cold judging on how everyone else is dressed.


Thanks, yea it was really cold..was a random idea, from thought/idea to shoot in 30min, no rehearsal or anything, one take.. wish we had costumes.. Also did a run down to the lift like that, but friends cam was in photo mode and din't record


----------

